# Gibt es SMS die bereits beim Empfang Kosten verursachen ?



## Marco (1 September 2008)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich immer wieder höre "mein Provider hat mir gesagt das der Erhalt der SMS 1,99 € gekostet hat"... ist das falsch.
> 
> Der ERHALT einer SMS kostet NIE Geld.
> 
> Nur das Antworten, und sei es nur das man ein "Nein" oder "Stop" oder dergleichen schickt.



Falsch. Es gab schon Premium-SMS die bei Erhalt Geld gekostet haben.

Das darfst du dir aber selbst ergooglen.

Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?*



Marco schrieb:


> Falsch. Es gab schon Premium-SMS die bei Erhalt Geld gekostet haben.
> 
> Das darfst du dir aber selbst ergooglen.
> 
> Marco



Ja, ne, is klar....
technisch ist es unmöglich und Du umgehst die "Beweislast" geschickt... prima.

SMSe können max. dann Geld kosten, wenn sie über einen Roamingpartner laufen, ansonsten ist das technisch nicht möglich.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2008)

*AW: komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> technisch ist es unmöglich


Ah gäh! Was technisch mit News-Abos geht, funktioniert mit allen anderen Inhalten auch.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?*

Immer schön alles durcheinander rühren  und zum unverdaulichen Brei anrichten . 

Könnten sich die Herren "Experten" mal an das erste Posting halten?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ah gäh! Was technisch mit News-Abos geht, funktioniert mit allen anderen Inhalten auch.



Etwas zu beweisen das nicht möglich ist, ist unmöglich.

Da Du auch behauptest es ist möglich: beweise es.

Ich bleibe dabei: es geht nicht.
Abrechnungstechnisch ist das ebenso unmöglich wie tk-technisch.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: es geht nicht..


Zumindest der Empfang unangeforderter  SMS.

In Österreich ist die Form der Abzocke übrigens möglich. Beweise dafür gibt es


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zumindest der Empfang unangeforderter  SMS.
> 
> In Österreich ist die Form der Abzocke übrigens möglich. Beweise dafür gibt es



Bitte Quellen. Von Behauptungen alleine wird kein Mensch schlauer.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bitte Quellen. Von Behauptungen alleine wird kein Mensch schlauer.


 ich weiß es aus verlässlicher Quelle  ( ein  österreichischer  Kollege )

glaub´s oder glaub´s nicht, das ist mir so egal wie die Fallrichtung des Sack Reis in China


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich weiß es aus verlässlicher Quelle  ( ein  österreichischer  Kollege )
> 
> glaub´s oder glaub´s nicht, das ist mir so egal wie die Fallrichtung des Sack Reis in China



Tja, Österreicher halt^^
denn es dürfte generell unmöglich sein, tk-technisch wie abrechnungs-technisch. Egal ob in D, AU oder sonstwot.

Ich würde gerne dazu lernen, aber bei solch "hilfsbereiten" Zeitgenossen wie Dir, läuft man halt gegen die Wand.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: Gibt es SMS die bereits beim Empfang Kosten verursachen ?*

sms abo eingehende - Google-Suche


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> denn es dürfte generell unmöglich sein,


zum Thema unmöglich 
Nonsense poetry by Christian Morgenstern


> Eingehüllt in feuchte Tücher,
> prüft er die Gesetzesbücher
> und ist alsobald im Klaren:
> Wagen durften dort nicht fahren!
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: Gibt es SMS die bereits beim Empfang Kosten verursachen ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> sms abo eingehende - Google-Suche



Ging ja ursprünglich um "unaufgeforder zugesandte SMS".
Zumindest im Ursprungspost, wenn das nun hier nicht mehr zu erkennen sein sollte 

Im ursprünglichen Thread hätte es imho klar sein müssen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...oene/53944-komische-sms-erhalten-was-tun.html


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: Gibt es SMS die bereits beim Empfang Kosten verursachen ?*

Ja, ist klar!
Das "Angebot" wird unaufgefordert geschickt.
Bei "Antwort" hast du das ABO an der Backe, Kostenpflichtige EINGEHENDE SMS.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: Gibt es SMS die bereits beim Empfang Kosten verursachen ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ja, ist klar!
> Das "Angebot" wird unaufgefordert geschickt.
> Bei "Antwort" hast du das ABO an der Backe, Kostenpflichtige EINGEHENDE SMS.



Und um genau diese Vorgehensweise zu vermeiden, hatte ich mein 1. Posting zu diesem Thema verfasst.

Manchen Menschen ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Wembley (3 September 2008)

*AW: komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> In Österreich ist die Form der Abzocke übrigens möglich. Beweise dafür gibt es


Auch wenn es der Herr Gast nicht glauben möchte, aber das gibt es in Österreich schon lange und obige Aussage ist absolut richtig.

Bei uns hier im Forum:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...toene/51372-mehrwertdienste-bei-t-mobile.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...dienst-ohne-rechtskraeftige-vereinbarung.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...toene/42347-spam-sms-von-0930-81082002-a.html

Externe Links (Auswahl)
help.orf.at - NEWS - Kampf gegen betrügerische Mehrwert-SMS
help.orf.at - HELP-RADIO - Ärger mit kostenpflichtigen Gewinnspiel-SMS
at.telekomm.mobil | Google Groups

Was in Österreich offenbar geht, dürfte sehr wohl auch in Deutschland möglich sein. Ich sehe keinen Grund warum nicht.

Ach ja: Selber habe ich auch schon so eine SMS bekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: Gibt es SMS die bereits beim Empfang Kosten verursachen ?*

danke für die Links @ Wembley, damit kann man wenigstens mal was anfangen und sich schlaulesen.


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2008)

*AW: Gibt es SMS die bereits beim Empfang Kosten verursachen ?*

@ alle "unregistrierten" 

bei längeren Diskussionen wäre es ein Zeichen der Höflichkeit, wenn sich jemand  schon nicht anmelden will 
wenigstens einen Gastnick zu geben, damit es etwas übersichtlicher ist, wer was postet.
Der kostet nichts und  ist mit geringstem Aufwand beim Posten einzutragen.

PS: Warum sich hier pro Tag im Durchschnitt 20 User anmelden, davon nur 2-4 wirklich posten und  
auf der anderen Seite, die hier posten sich mit aller Gewalt nicht anmelden, wird ein ungelöstes  Rätsel  bleiben. Schon  das mühselige Eintippen der Codezeichen  wäre mir auf Dauer zu lästig


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: Gibt es SMS die bereits beim Empfang Kosten verursachen ?*

TNBs behaupten es würde vorkommen, können aber keine Fälle zur Überprüfung nennen.
VNBs behaupten es ist technisch nicht möglich.

Selbst ein österreichischer VNB sagt, das es auch in Österreich nicht möglich ist und schiebt diese Fälle ins Reich der "modernen Märchen".

Billing und Routing Experten sagen: technisch nicht machbar aufgrund der allgemein gültigen UAK-B Schnittstellenspezifikationen.

Ich glaub den Jungs einfachmal, denn ich keine Lust mich hier auch noch einzulesen :

http://www.aknn.de/fileadmin/uploads/oeffentlich/uakbs1200_ss_aoc99.pdf


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2008)

*AW: Gibt es SMS die bereits beim Empfang Kosten verursachen ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Selbst ein österreichischer VNB sagt, das es auch in Österreich nicht möglich ist und schiebt diese Fälle ins Reich der "modernen Märchen".


dann lügt oder weiß nicht wovon er spricht  siehe Posting von Wembley, 
 dem glaub ich mehr als jedem anonymen Gerüchteverbreiter 

Der Bitte  nach Anmeldung  oder wenigstens Gastnick  wurde nicht entsprochen


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2008)

*kostenpflichtige sms österreich*

RTR-FAQ 168



> Frage:* Was kann ich tun, wenn ich kostenpflichtige Mehrwert-SMS zugeschickt bekomme?*Antwort:
> *Ursache*
> Möglicherweise haben Sie sich oder eine andere Person durch den Download eines Klingeltons oder auf anderem Wege für ein kostenpflichtiges SMS-Service angemeldet und erhalten deshalb nun kostenpflichtige Mehrwert-SMS zugeschickt. *Hin und wieder kommt es auch vor, dass man (unzulässiger Weise) ohne eine Anforderung kostenpflichtige Mehrwert-SMS erhält. *



Die österreichische Regulierungsbehörde gehört sicher nicht zu den großen Märchenerzählern der Neuzeit.


----------

